# Mustard



## jacksonjob0689 (Jul 10, 2018)

*Phụ Nữ Tuổi 30 Và Những Vấn Đề Về Da Sẽ Gặp Phải*​
Theo các nghiên cứu từ chuyên gia thẩm mỹ, bước qua tuổi 30 là làn da của bạn đã phải đối mặt với rất nhiều vấn đề khiến cho khuôn mặt có phần kém sắc. Những dấu hiệu như nếp nhăn, da chảy xệ, rạm nám khiến cho phụ nữ thiếu đi sự tự tin và vẻ đẹp tỏa sáng khi giao tiếp. Xuất hiện các vấn đề về da này đồng nghĩa với việc bạn cũng đang dần kết thúc quãng thời gian thanh xuân đẹp đẽ. Để hiểu rõ hơn về cơ thể mình, nhận biết sớm các vấn đề liên quan đến làn da để có biện pháp chăm sóc đúng cách, *Dr. Huệ* và thẩm mỹ viện Dr.Huệ Clinic sẽ giúp bạn có cái nhìn tổng quan về vấn đề phụ nữ sau tuổi 30 có thể gặp phải.

*1. Lão hóa da*

Bạn thường nghĩ rằng các dấu hiệu lão hóa da chỉ ghé thăm khi bạn bước qua tuổi 40 hoặc hơn nhưng thực tế ở ngay tuổi 25 khuôn mặt bạn đã có những dấu hiệu lão hóa da đầu tiên. Việc này cần thiết để bạn nhận biết được tình trạng da của mình như thế nào kịp thời có những biện pháp chăm sóc tốt nhất cho da. Nếu bạn cảm nhận thấy da mình mỏng hơn, da không còn được sáng và thiếu nhiều ẩm đó chính là những dấu hiệu bắt đầu quá trình lão hóa da. Độ tuổi sinh học của bạn càng tăng thì những dấu hiệu đó càng rõ hơn và kéo theo nhiều vấn đề lão hóa da khác nữa.





_Mang lại vẻ đẹp rạng ngời cho làn da​_
Ở độ tuổi 30 bạn sẽ bắt gặp các vấn đề về rối loạn nội tiết tố, lượng Estrogen sản sinh ra không đủ để phục vụ các nhu cầu của cơ thể. Không chỉ độ tuổi mới tác động tới lượng Estrogen mà chính những hoạt động hằng ngày như áp lực công việc, chế độ sinh hoạt kém khoa học cũng ảnh hưởng tới vấn đề liên quan đến da. Một số nguyên nhân khác dẫn đến tình trạng lão hóa da sớm có thể kể đến là sự tiếp xúc từ các yếu tố môi trường, bụi bẩn, ánh nắng mặt trời, việc sử dụng mỹ phẩm kém chất lượng... Bạn cũng không cần quá lo lắng về vấn đề này vì *Dr. Huệ Clinic & Spa Điều trị mụn chuyên sâu hiệu quả nhất cùng Bác Sĩ* sẽ có những liệu trình chăm sóc da, điều trị lão hóa da vô cùng hiệu quả và đáng tin cậy.

*2. Xuất hiện tàn nhang*

Tàn nhang xuất hiện ở cả người lớn và trẻ nhỏ mà bạn có thể nhìn thấy. Tàn nhang ở trẻ nhỏ thường liên quan đến yếu tố di truyền nhưng ở người lớn bước qua tuổi 30 lại liên quan đến các yếu tố tuổi tác và bên ngoài. Những đốm màu sạm nâu xuất hiện ngẫu nhiên trên khuôn mặt rất dễ khiến bạn mất tự tin, đó chính là do sắc tố melanin để lại. Khi cơ thể qua tuổi 30, quá trình lão hóa da điều chỉnh khiến cho cơ thể sản sinh ra hợp chất melanin, kết hợp cùng nguyên nhân do tác động từ ánh nắng mặt trời các đốm tàn nhang xuất hiện. Thường tàn nhang sẽ chọn vùng gò má - vùng tiếp xúc nhiều với ánh nắng mặt trời để ẩn nấp.

*3. Nám da*

Cũng là một yếu tố gây ra những sắc tố sậm màu trên da mặt nhưng nám da lại khác với tàn nhang. Ánh nắng mặt trời là nguyên nhân chính gây ra tình trạng nám da. Cũng xuất hiện chủ yếu tại khu vực gò má, nám da thường thấy ở phụ nữ châu Âu vì họ có làn da trắng dễ nhận biết.




_Đẩy lùi các tình trạng lão hóa da​_
*4. Ngăn ngừa các vấn đề xấu về da*

Việc chăm sóc da hằng ngày từ bên trong và cả bên ngoài đóng một vai trò quan trọng góp phần đẩy lùi những dấu hiệu lão hóa da hỗ trợ việc chăm sóc da sau này. Chăm sóc từ bên trong thường ít được quan tâm và đề cập tới nhưng đây là yếu tố quan trọng. Chế độ ăn dinh dưỡng, bổ sung vitamin và dưỡng chất cần thiết sẽ giúp cơ thể khỏe mạnh, sản sinh ra nhiều hormone tốt cho da. Bảo vệ da bên ngoài là hành động cần được thực hiện thường xuyên. Bảo vệ da trước ánh nắng mặt trời, thực hiện các bước skin care cơ bản như làm sạch, dưỡng ẩm để da thêm khỏe và đẩy lùi dấu hiệu lão hóa. Nếu bạn gặp phải các tình trạng khác về da, có thể truy cập vào địa chỉ *https://drhueclinic.vn/dich-vu-dr-hue/dieu-tri-mun/* để tìm kiếm thông tin và nhận được những lời tư vấn liệu trình chăm sóc da tốt nhất từ các chuyên gia thẩm mỹ.

Nhận biết các vấn đề về da luôn khiến cho phái đẹp phải quan tâm và lo lắng nhiều. Da ở độ tuổi trung niên lại càng cần đến sự quan tâm nhiều hơn nữa. Nếu bạn gặp phải những dấu hiệu như nám, tàn nhang, nếp nhăn hẳn bạn sẽ hiểu ảnh hưởng xung quanh vấn đề này. Chẳng ai lại muốn sắc mặt mình kém đi, thiếu tự tin và thiếu rạng ngời. Chăm sóc da cũng như chăm sóc cơ thể mình, bạn cần quan tâm hằng ngày và xem như đó là một thói quen mỗi ngày cần thực hiện. Từ những hành động nhỏ nhất sẽ mang lại hiệu quả tốt cho làn da. Chắc chắn bằng những điều này dù bước qua độ tuổi 30 hay về sau nữa bạn vẫn tự tin với làn da và ngoại hình của chính mình. Hãy tìm cho mình phương pháp phù hợp nhất cho chính làn da của mình bạn nhé!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 10, 2018)

Most people don't taste the mustard over the smoke and rub. Brown or Dijon have a slightly more pronounced flavor but pleasant, not overwhelming in any way...JJ


----------



## dcecil (Jul 10, 2018)

+1 with jimmy.  I use mustard all the time for my base to apply my rubs to.  Rare to taste regular mustard.  However I looked for different mustard with different flavors to try and capture it in the taste and so far I have only found one.  I use a chipotle flavored mustard that will come through in pork and chicken.  It is slight but the chipotle is there at the end with a hint of the mustard.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 10, 2018)

Yea I've always thought that cheap yellow is used b/c you are not going to taste it anyway, it helps rub stick to it so no real reason to over spend on mustard.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2018)

I don't even use mustard anymore.
The rub sticks to the moist meat without any other binders.
Al


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jul 10, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't even use mustard anymore.
> The rub sticks to the moist meat without any other binders.
> Al



I’m on the same page. Waste of perfectly good hotdog condiments.


----------

